# Motorhome stopover Portovenere(Italy) - Area di sosta



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi all, after visiting a motorhome show at Carrara, I've come to have a look at this 'area di sosta' at the very pretty Portovenere, part of the 'Cinque Terre' towns near La Spezia, on the N.W. Coast.
Portovenere is mainly a pedestria area, and not accessible to large vehicles, except the local service buses. The area di sosta is located in an area called Il Cavo, right at the entrance to Portovenere, well signposted from the main road, with hard standing, and a camper service point. no electrics, some illumination, 10 Euro for 24 hours. A bus into Portovenere every 30 mins. at 90 Eurocents.
Pictures should be in eddied's album.
Well worth a detour.
saluti, eddied


----------

